# If you want to jump to the Nexus.....



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello all, I just wanted to make the X community aware that two Developers (and others involved) managed to reverse engineer Android 4.1 and port it to the LTE (NOT GSM!!!) Nexus. I haven't tried them yet, but from what I've read, they seem flawless. This could be the deal maker for all of you debating between the Nexus and some other phone. Cheers.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28486-vicious-toro-jellybean-fully-100-fucntional-deodexed-calls-wifi-data-3g-4g-etc-build-is-now-up/
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28473-rom-jds-jellybean-v21-everything-workswifi-fixed/
Here's a picture: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28473-rom-jds-jellybean-v21-everything-workswifi-fixed/page__st__70#entry761131


----------



## alfadon (Sep 20, 2011)

Was going to flash it last night but didn't get time. Will try to flash it tonight tho. This is the reason I got the GNex. I was reading and people are saying it makes the GNex feel like a new phone JB is so fast and smooth.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm hesitant to try this because a friend of of mine got a major bootloop and still hasn't been able to fix it.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> I'm hesitant to try this because a friend of of mine got a major bootloop and still hasn't been able to fix it.




```
adb pull /data/media/ /SDBACKUP/
```
(Backs up your whole SDcard extension to a SDBACKUP folder)

Then fastboot flash stock images.

And for the record...it seems that TWRP users aren't having this problem.
Myself included.
I've rebooted countless times and it's given me no problems.
I also restored an AOKP nandroid with no problems...
And put myself back on JB for the sake of showing off to my mother =]


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

GSM S3 has had the same port put on over to it. Bit more bugs, but its not a Nexus, and the system dump that was received was from a GSM Nexus, so I expect that considering they have completely different hardware (besides just radio like the GSM/CDMA Nexuses... Nexii?). It does make me a bit jealous, I'll admit that. No matter how cracking development gets on the S3 it'll never be quite as fast and fluid as a Nexus... but I'm willing to swap that for the S4 chip, better battery, swappable storage, 2 GB of RAM... etc. etc.


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

Jelly Bean is running excellently with no boot loops. Getting better battery life than AOKP b40.

I bet Jelly Bean on the Droid X will blow Ice Cream Sandwich out of the water (Freezer?).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jays2Kings (Nov 28, 2011)

Got the nexus this week and having CM9 on my Droid X has spoiled most of the fun for me so I went ahead on to the Jelly bean ROM. It's working perfectly for me.

My GNex wanted its own signature


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I loved JB, but I had to jump back to AOKP for the features that I've been spoiled with


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

I .UST be one of few with no issues installed v1 then WiFi fix went about 24 hrs did a reboot to make sure I didn't have loop issues and phone booted right up within 1-2 min. I'm really loving this 4.1 butter compared to anything I've run before on my nexus. And I'm also on stock job kernel and flash with twrp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

If any Droid X owner is looking to buy a Galaxy Nexus, you best buy one quickly. The sale of the device in the US has been banned, and as soon as stock runs out there will be no more Galaxy Nexus.

Google is rolling out an OTA update soon in an attempt to have the injunction lifted, but there is no eta of when (or if) the injunction will be lifted.

Just a heads up, guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

